# Moebius/Aurora new Seaview?



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

http://www.fabgearusa.com/seaview_1_350_scale_model_by_moebius.html

The email description and what is said here is that Moebius is reissuing the Polar Lights Seaview... I don't think this is correct but that this is a new kit. THe base is similar to the Aurora second edition Seaview but not the same... Plus this is the TV version and the Aurora kit was the movie version. Maybe someone should contact them to point out this is not the Polar Lights kit as they state?


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

They seem to have corrected the description, if there was a problem.



> Up Periscope!
> Moebius Models keeps pumping out the hits!
> This brand new four windowed Seaview (as seen from Seasons 2-4 of Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea) model kit is in scale (1:350) with the classic Aurora model - and comes with a retro-styled stand as well. We love Moebius's thirty-nine inch Seaview (available by clicking on the link to the right of this page), but a 14 inch kit is a welcome addition to the fleet! Comes sealed and unassembled in its box with art by Ron Gross.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That is good this is the email text (the first part of it...)


"Great News from Moebius Models !!!!

They just announced they are re-issuing the Polar Lights / Aurora version of the Seaview

It is available for pre-order at www. ..."


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I'm hoping that they'll give us movie and 1st season lovers the option to build that version of the Seaview one of these days.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I don't have room for the giant Seaview, but I will buy two of these in a heartbeat. 

I love the stand!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

MJB said:


> I'm hoping that they'll give us movie and 1st season lovers the option to build that version of the Seaview one of these days.


Y'never know what's coming!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Y'never know what's coming!


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Moebius said:


> Y'never know what's coming!


 
REALLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat: I hope that, "It's bigger than a breadbox, but smaller than a pony". :thumbsup:
Guy's, let's wait for it.









( :woohoo: )


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I can't be too specific on anything, but no more Voyage this year after the 1/350. Next year there will be more, so don't think we're leaving anyone out, it's just we can only do so much at once.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

In other words, 2010 is gonna be just as great as 2008 was and 2009 IS!
Thanks, Frank & Co.! :wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Moebius said:


> I can't be too specific on anything, but no more Voyage this year after the 1/350. Next year there will be more, so don't think we're leaving anyone out, it's just we can only do so much at once.


Once again, I'm getting warm all over...... I think I'll just send you my credit
card......


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

Moebius said:


> I can't be too specific on anything, but no more Voyage this year after the 1/350. Next year there will be more, so don't think we're leaving anyone out, it's just we can only do so much at once.


You.... guys..... *RULE*!!!!!

I'll wait patiently, with bated breath to see if it turns out to be, (please, please, *PLEASE*) a full kit or even partial (conversion nose) of the best of all Seaviews, the original in either of the two scales. I know you can't say more, so I'll pipe down now :thumbsup:


----------



## doombuggy69 (Nov 5, 2002)

I am sorry if this was brought up before, but I had not seen any posts about it. Before the Irwin Allen license expires with Moebius, is there an off chance that a TIME TUNNEL diorama complex kit has been proposed? That would be very cool. This is the only Irwin Allen show that has not had a kit done from it. (Apart from the obscure Japanese version of the Tunnel done many years ago of course.) Thanks!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

doombuggy69 said:


> I am sorry if this was brought up before, but I had not seen any posts about it. Before the Irwin Allen license expires with Moebius, is there an off chance that a TIME TUNNEL diorama complex kit has been proposed? That would be very cool. This is the only Irwin Allen show that has not had a kit done from it. (Apart from the obscure Japanese version of the Tunnel done many years ago of course.) Thanks!


I want to do a Time Tunnel dio at some point. Not sure when it would/could happen, but I think we're in good shape on the licensing end of it. I don't think we'll have any renewal problems, so we'll just keep looking towards the next kit!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

2010......isnt that the year they went back?not a clue to some decent mainstream models from 2001?any clues for Land of the Giants......would take the Time Tunnel dio ......keep it up...I just wish there was a decent shop in Scotland,buying so many kits is costing a fortune in duty so I'm restricted to buying one of each issue,just keep the kits coming if all else fails I can sell the family.....lol.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

GordonMitchell said:


> 2010......isnt that the year they went back?


2010 is (was? will be?) The Year We Make Contact! And the planet Jupiter turns into a second sun. And Linus finally gets to see the Great Pumpkin. Or something like that.


GordonMitchell said:


> I just wish there was a decent shop in Scotland,buying so many kits is costing a fortune in duty so I'm restricted to buying one of each issue,just keep the kits coming if all else fails I can sell the family.....lol.


You mean there isn't a decent hobby shop in the entire country? That sucks.

Uh, can any member of your family sing? (Looks not important.)


----------



## BigGuido (May 7, 2008)

Does the 1/350th Seaview come with the Flying Sub and an opening docking bay for it?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

We're getting a little OT here, but even though I don't watch that show & forgot her name, I saw her on YouTube the other day and was amazed! That lady sang beautifully! She personified a wonderful reminder to the viewing audience that appearances are (usually) VERY deceiving!
Now back to our regularly scheduled topic... :thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The best thing is, Catherine Zeta Jones wants to make a movie about her...and star as her. Oh, beautiful people--won't you ever learn?

No, the 1/350 Seaview does not come with a Flying Sub bay and FS.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I believe either Dave or Frank said the 1/350th Seaview will have no FS or FS bay...

Larry


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I hope they at least do the FS bay doors correctly.


----------



## doombuggy69 (Nov 5, 2002)

Regarding the proposed, _possible_ Time Tunnel kit, thanks for the reply Frank! You keep cranking them out and I will be there buying 2 or 3 at a time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

toyroy said:


> I hope they at least do the FS bay doors correctly.


 
Judging by the job Moebius' artesians accomplished on the 39" version, I'm certain that those doors will be accurate, probably one or two pieces of curved, corrugated sheet. 
I'm guessing possibly a partial interior, too, maybe as far back as the crash doors, like the MIM Seaview had. However, with an interior or not, this promises to be a sweet little kit. :hat:


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I'm fascinated by the fact that this is announced in May (close enough) and will be available in July. Call it three months. I'm not complaining, I think it's great to not have to wait a year for a new kit. You get excited about something and pretty soon you can actually go buy it. (Or, like me, two of it!). 

Interesting choice on the part of Moebius to keep this so close to the vest. And an unusual one.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I personally find it hard to wait to put my RC Moebius sub in the water...but I need to pick up the Rx, batteries and Snort Low pressure blower, and ADF, then its ready.
I have the sub and sub driver all together. 




I cannot wait to get my hands on one of these and see if we can RC it like the large sub. Merriman is dooing some cool stuff with small subs now.
http://forum.sub-driver.com/showthread.php?t=257

He will not talk to me anymore. I ticked him off, but who doesnt? Anyway I finally found out how to link up the complicated linkage system for this little marvel.
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1032637#post12014758


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

junglelord said:


> ...I cannot wait to get my hands on one of these and see if we can RC it like the large sub...


That would be really cool! Has anyone tried RC'ing the Aurora/Polar Lights Seaview?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

CAN you R/C something that's only a foot long?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

TECHNICALLY I would say "yes" - I've got a little R/C sub that's only about 4" long. I would think with all the micro-R/C subs and boats out there now you could cobble something together.

That said, a "true" R/C system with flood tanks and proper WTC, etc. is iffy.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Moebius said:


> I want to do a Time Tunnel dio at some point. Not sure when it would/could happen, but I think we're in good shape on the licensing end of it. I don't think we'll have any renewal problems, so we'll just keep looking towards the next kit!


All of this is VERY good news!!! A Time Tunnel diorama given the Moebius treatment would be an exciting proposition indeed.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Moebius said:


> I want to do a Time Tunnel dio at some point. Not sure when it would/could happen, but I think we're in good shape on the licensing end of it. I don't think we'll have any renewal problems, so we'll just keep looking towards the next kit!


That would be great - You put out the Irwin Allen kits, I will buy them!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Uh, can any member of your family sing? (Looks not important.)

Thats my long lost aunt.....lol,not really,that was a shock to everyone who watched the show that evening,just proves you cant judge a book by its cover,ref the hobby shops we have one in Glasgow which is primarily military orientated,and Forbidden Planet a Sci-fi comic and book shop who occasionally get models in but its usually months after the release,its mainly pre-built.Not to blow my own trumpet but there hasn't been anything decent since I closed my own shop in the early 90's,I'm really quite happy to give my business to Steve at Cult TV man,cheers to all,:thumbsup:
Gordon......singing Scotland:wave:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Moebius said:


> I want to do a Time Tunnel dio at some point. Not sure when it would/could happen, but I think we're in good shape on the licensing end of it. I don't think we'll have any renewal problems, so we'll just keep looking towards the next kit!


I am all over that! I made one when I was very little out of a flattened coffee can and some white & black construction paper and that was OK but aside from the rare and hideous Japanese kit mentioned it has never been dealt with.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Moebius said:


> I want to do a Time Tunnel dio at some point. Not sure when it would/could happen, but I think we're in good shape on the licensing end of it. I don't think we'll have any renewal problems, so we'll just keep looking towards the next kit!


If it's done in 1/24 or 1/32 the consoles would be great for bashing with the other I.A. kits (the ones in the same scale, of course). He reused all the same units over and over again.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I see there's a new thread out but Lunar Models when they were in operation, put out a Time Tunnel set. I was able to buy one from ebay a couple of years ago but haven't started it yet. Have to get it out soon and see about getting it going.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

MJB said:


> I see there's a new thread out but Lunar Models when they were in operation, put out a Time Tunnel set. I was able to buy one from ebay a couple of years ago but haven't started it yet. Have to get it out soon and see about getting it going.


 
The Lunar Models Time Tunnel kit was a resin recast of the Japanese TT kit, which is pictured over on the Time Tunel thread.
Incidentally, I LOVE your coffee!! :wave:


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

At one time, my MB games were the "best games in the world" too! lol


----------



## stunttunneler (May 8, 2009)

Well at least now I can build my PL Seaview OTTB (out of the box)


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The smaller Seaview will be a popular kit for those with limited space that's for sure!

Chris.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> The smaller Seaview will be a popular kit for those with limited space that's for sure!


Yep. It ought to be popular even with people with lots of space. I do think it would be an even bigger winner, if it had all the alternate parts for both four and eight window versions.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

toyroy said:


> Yep. It ought to be popular even with people with lots of space. I do think it would be an even bigger winner, if it had all the alternate parts for both four and eight window versions.


If not at least the conversion kit would be cheaper.

.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> If not at least the conversion kit would be cheaper.


Doesn't that depend on who makes it? 

If Moebius at least molds the nose so that the sonar bumps can be removed without leaving a hole, or a thin area, that would be a nice feature.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

toyroy said:


> Doesn't that depend on who makes it?
> 
> If Moebius at least molds the nose so that the sonar bumps can be removed without leaving a hole, or a thin area, that would be a nice feature.


Amen Roy. I'll love the kit no matter *how* they do it, but really, *really* would love to see either versions of (or conversion kits for) the 8-window Seaview in both scales.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

toyroy said:


> Doesn't that depend on who makes it?
> 
> If Moebius at least molds the nose so that the sonar bumps can be removed without leaving a hole, or a thin area, that would be a nice feature.


I was just consideriing size. A whole front end with no bumps and different windows would to me be cheaper than what it would take for the large Seaview conversion kit. Less resin and smaller master


----------

